# Calais Cite Europe closed until 16th June



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Cite Europe Aire is closed 7th June for 8 days as we found out last night. Parked up in the tyre place along with 5 others. 
The whole car park is closed off all the way to the police station


----------

